# My Lang 36 in action...MAN I LOVE THIS THING!!!!! Q-View shots...Turkey, Brisket and Ribs.



## hwynboy (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## rdknb (Aug 21, 2011)

very nice smoke, nice new toy you have there


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2011)

cool , good looking grub
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and nice ring
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and..................


----------



## michael ark (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice looking spread.What time's supper.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 21, 2011)

Congrats on the new toy!

It sure is putting out some great looking Q!


----------



## roller (Aug 21, 2011)

That is one nice smoker and it looks like you got one that works real good...


----------



## meateater (Aug 24, 2011)

Looking great !


----------



## raymo76 (Aug 25, 2011)

Makes me want one even more!


----------



## raymo76 (Aug 25, 2011)

How's that tire heat shield working out for ya?


----------



## hwynboy (Aug 26, 2011)

no problems with the tires and heat, so I'd say it's working out just dandy.


----------



## tyotrain (Aug 26, 2011)

Smoker looks great and the food looks amazing.. Nice job


----------



## sunman76 (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW that is some darn good look Q......   I see why you don't have a location listed cuz we might look for the smoke show up and eat all that for ya


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 26, 2011)

Congrats on the Lang.  You will love it for many years to come.  They just don't make em better for stick burners IMO>


----------

